# Rd 1: Game 5: Knicks @ Heat (5/9 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, May 9, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bibby's starting against us. Mario if you dont lite his ass up...i swear by the moon and stars and sky


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers beat the Magic so its imperative that we end this tomorrow.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Please end this bullshit already


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My sources tell me Jeremy Lin will play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You joking? Thought pretty much every outlet reported that he wouldnt? :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mike Bibby

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby hit one of the biggest shots of the game in game 4 :rant:

Hopefully the Bibby who played for us last postseason shows up for this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Destroy them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bibby....

Wish Spo would quit with this UD/CB frontcourt bullshit, but looks like that's too much to ask for.

Poor Joel and Turiaf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, UD does not defend Amare well. Not even the one-handed Amare. Would rather go back to Joel in the starting lineup.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Heat are at full strength. The Knicks are playing without their top 3 guards. Their PF is playing with one hand. And you guys are sitting here talking line-up strategy like this shouldn't be a massacre. Heat fans are a trip.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, by that logic, it should've been a massacre in Game 5. What else are we supposed to do on a discussion forum? I love how every critique against Heat fans ends with a general chastising of Heat fans as if the traits you are decrying are subjective only to Heat fans. Its become the go-to attack; as if every fan base doesn't discuss how their team can best win games. This is the NBA, any team can lose any game. Every player earns millions for playing basketball.

Regarding my Lin comment, yes, a joke. As soon as I sat down on my couch after posting that I saw on the ESPN bottom line that he was ruled out for the series.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The only thing I love more than Heat fans is hyper-sensitive Heat fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell were you expecting when made a statement generalizing all Heat fans on the Heat forum? :laugh:


RollWithEm said:


> The Heat are at full strength. The Knicks are playing without their top 3 guards. Their PF is playing with one hand. And you guys are sitting here talking line-up strategy like this shouldn't be a massacre. Heat fans are a trip.


This has way more to do than just a lineup against the Knicks. Not only has Udonis has been awful all season long, but the UD/Bosh frontcourt has hurt us time and time again on the glass. 

That isnt a good thing considering the big frontcourt we play in the next series. Especially since David West has given Udonis problems for years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see I was trolled. Carry on. In case you're not, am I not allowed to respond to your comment without it being the result of hyper-sensitivity? That doesn't seem like a fair way to frame discussion, now does it?



> @WindhorstESPN: D-Wade on Mike Bibby: "He's made more shots in this series than he made all last year."


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

100% trolling. 

I love talking about match-ups and line-ups every bit as much as the next guy, if not more. Carry on.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> The Heat are at full strength. The Knicks are playing without their top 3 guards. Their PF is playing with one hand. And you guys are sitting here talking line-up strategy like this shouldn't be a massacre. Heat fans are a trip.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> I see I was trolled. Carry on. In case you're not, am I not allowed to respond to your comment without it being the result of hyper-sensitivity? That doesn't seem like a fair way to frame discussion, now does it?


Wow, that quote...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He was joking, I believe, but I think I heard somewhere that Bibby made one 3 during the playoffs last year (may've even heard one shot, but that can't be true.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Bibby made 17 3's in last year's playoffs.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bibby made 17 threes in the playoffs for the Heat last year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JoeyJoJo said:


> Bibby made 17 3's in last year's playoffs.





Knicks4life said:


> Bibby made 17 threes in the playoffs for the Heat last year.


JJJ wins by a nose!


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

I win!

But yeah, I don't think the lineup matters for this series, but it will be interesting to see how they match-up against guys like Hibbert and West.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bibby's PER last year during playoffs was 1.1 The worst of all-time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He ended with a PER of 3.6 for the playoffs. 11th worst all time.

Here is the complete list of worst playoff PER of all time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice inbounds play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We can stop sucking now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bibby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You just never know which Heat team will show up to begin games. When you think its gonna a focused one, we come out flat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our weakness on D is bigs who can pass from the top of the key. Chandler has burned us twice now with passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is off...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing UD..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No idea how Haslem missed that. Does he usually miss layups? Fisher is probably the king of missing layups in the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks start out hot, we are not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Basel said:


> No idea how Haslem missed that. Does he usually miss layups? Fisher is probably the king of missing layups in the NBA.


Like you wouldnt believe....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Bibby.

Yay MM 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> No idea how Haslem missed that. Does he usually miss layups? Fisher is probably the king of missing layups in the NBA.


He is awful on layups. Especially this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smart play by Lebron. Drove right into Melo to pick up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Udonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, shouldve been an And1 there for LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe Bibby. Thats so frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Joel shade Amare baseline so he needs to use that messed up hand.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep drawing fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Melo and Amare in foul trouble. Dominate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of playing in these playoffs talking too much. Bynum with his "close out games are easy." Then McGee destroys him. And now I heard that Wade was cracking jokes about Bibby having made more shots in these playoffs than all last season with Miami, and in turn, Bibby thinks it's 2002 and is playing great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Lots of playing in these playoffs talking too much. Bynum with his "close out games are easy." Then McGee destroys him. And now I heard that Wade was cracking jokes about Bibby having made more shots in these playoffs than all last season with Miami, and in turn, Bibby thinks it's 2002 and is playing great.


I'm sure they're good friends, but I thought the same. Friends or not, that would still motivate me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Batty boy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333 off the great Joel hustle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot selection by Lebron. He had Amare on him. 

Why does Lebron always settle when a big is on him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When MM and Bane play like this, we're tough.

When they play like shit, we suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bad shot selection by Lebron. He had Amare on him.
> 
> Why does Lebron always settle when a big is on him?


$1,000,000 question. Should take it hard to the rack, he's too quick off the dribble for them.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bad shot selection by Lebron. He had Amare on him.
> 
> Why does Lebron always settle when a big is on him?


Actually he does the same thing with all his miss matches!Gives him satisfaction for some reason!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had Bibby made that...

28-24 after 1

Gotta clean up the defense. Knicks are scoring way too easily.

11 bench points in the 1st. Already more than they scored in game 4 and just 3 away from equaling the bench scoring from both games in New York.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lebron no Fg but still the best player in the field!Thats reassuring!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Jefferies...seriously...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I LOVE the multyscreening!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 14 bench points to equal the bench production from our last 2 games combined.

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM <3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DW!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Fields, ugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike top scorer of the game!NICE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

Mario with a perfect lob? mg:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade takes some really tough shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, JR


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good huslte by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad pass...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Skirmishes!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

D is great. Offense is ok.

Wade and Lebron need to get going. Good, even contributions across the board so far though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nasty cherry picking by Wade. Worked out that time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TOugh shot by Melo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh what is that soft shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Settled again....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHould be up more than 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron settled again for a long shot when Chandler switched on him. The last 2 werent even for his step back J, just long, off balance shots.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Settled again....


I swear...Its a must thing for Lebron!Some kind of street code!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade that is so tough...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Amare has no 1n1 game!He can only score getting the ball on the move!Some thing you take for granted when you play with the smartest Canadian!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-44 at the half

nice burst to end the half. Still gotta pick up the D though. 51% shooting for the Knicks in that half. 

Good to see us finally have a healthy rebound advantage.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good end to the half. 11pt lead is solid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> Amare has no 1n1 game!He can only score getting the ball on the move!


He is playing one handed though. Gotta be hard to dribble and go left with that padding he has on his hand.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He is playing one handed though. Gotta be hard to dribble and go left with that padding he has on his hand.


Correct!But hes been like this the whole series!2 games healthy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Bosh..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What did he do....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What did he do....


airballed a 3ft hook shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like :bosh2: is back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was way too easy for Amare. Get UD out.

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel = Amare kryptonite. Put him in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No reason for Mario to be playing that tight right there. Bad foul.

Knicks in the bonus with 8:39 left in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 fouls already....shit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shits for UD=win for the Knicks D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare gets his 5th foul. Woodson gambled and it doesnt pay off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, Bosh. Quit getting your soft ass pinned under the basket!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we get a rebounder in there please. WTF is this shit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WHat the hell does Spoelstra see in Udonis, he has such wooden mechanics, it hurts me to watch him play ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, according to JJax, Mike Woodson didnt even know that Amare had picked up his 4th foul. That's why he was still in there, and it ultimately ended up with Amare getting his 5th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is gonna cost us again this post season. This is pathetic right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What is up with this shit defensive rebounding!!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the putback dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

sick pass

Got lucky Melo had too much time to think about that 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, how did that and1 roll out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller missed a 3 that would have blown the roof off...and none of us are shocked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my, what a shot by Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Melo has hit some tough shots. 

81-67 after 3

Had a little bit of slippage to end the quarter. Still up 14. Gotta extend this lead and not let them hang around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Melo getting hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Close this out stron.g Dont want to go back to NYC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man Smith hits some crap shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we're playing with fire with this lineup. Just 1 of the big 3 to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldve been and 1, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That shot by Melo was just unfair.

Getting lucky right now that the Knicks are helping us out with turnovers and fouls.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

:laugh::laugh: Joel once again gets the ground rebound and the time bomb!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, we're playing with fire with this lineup. Just 1 of the big 3 to start the 4th.


:spo:

Always have 2 of the 3 in, at all times. Retard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade right now is playing to draw fouls instead of just trying to make baskets. And he isnt getting calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: so sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop flopping Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade made two free throws in a row!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont risk injury, just lay it in Mario....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Melo has taken 26 shots for 26 points.

Amare has 7 attempts...wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Melo has taken 26 shots for 26 points.
> 
> Amare has 7 attempts...wow


Fire extinguishers beware


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare fouls out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finish them...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team always mails it in too early. 

Even up big, they're still so frustrating to watch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a terrible last quarter. Uninspiring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been awful this half. Guy is just crashing into people and throwing up prayers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier2Bosh

great pass by Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Shane 2 CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaaane 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, Melo needs see if he can make a shot with his eyes closed next. He's making everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-94

Never challenged, but still played too sloppy.

Now to get ready for the Pacers on Sunday at 3:30PM for game 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat advance, thankfully.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray, on to the next


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How are we supposed to rebound against the Pacers? :X


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JR Smith ended up going 24/76(32%) in the series.

Does he get downgraded off the Heat killer list?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> How are we supposed to rebound against the Pacers? :X


Key to the series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just got home from work, was somehow surrounded by people rooting for the Heat (I'm in NC.) Thank god we didn't let this go 6+ games. Knicks played well with their injuries. Pacers will be a challenge, don't let those first 2 wins fool you.

I think we should temporarily take JR off the Heat Killer list. The list was named after him before this series. He never had a signature vs. Heat game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo is on the podium, holding back uttering a barrage of Spo-isms about Shane. When he and Miller play like what I saw tonight...well, that's what we need.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Woodson's live conference began playing about five+ minutes into NBATV's broadcast of Spo's. It just ended and Spo's NBATV delayed session still has some time to go. Very short, especially for the last one of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I noticed that too. Really short compared to Spo's. The entire Knicks media must rather feel it more important to interview players in the locker room than hear what Woodson has to say


> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN
> Spoelstra on Pacers: "This next series will seem like its being played in a cage, it'll be that physical."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes it will. Their gameplan will be to try to pound us relentlessly inside. With West, Hibbert, Hansborogh, and (I believe) Amundson, they're well-equipped to do that to any team, especially one that proudly features the UD/Bosh front court abomination.

It would be nice if nba.com could show the lockerroom too. I'm sure the random background cursing plays a part in that being difficult.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We did pretty good against them in the regular season. Held Hibbert to 41% and West to 36%.

Darren Collison will be a handful. We might need to play Cole more in this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, just looking at stats now. LeBron took 15 less shots than Melo, and scored 6 less points. And that's with LeBron having a relatively off night efficiency-wise. On top of that, 7 assists vs. 1. I can't stand the "Melo is better than LeBron" argument. I'll take LeBron's overall production over the illusion of being "clutch."

I'm sure a few of us were pretty terrified of getting Novaked the whole series, but he was a complete non-factor. Couldn't even get a shot off in his 12.5 minutes tonight. Kudos to the gameplan and execution on that one.

Kinda encouraging and discouraging we still made it harder than it needed to be. I know Melo was feeling it, 47% isn't absurd shooting for them, but we should be trying to keep them lower than that. Seemed like they were shooting way better than that when I was watching. 13/13 as/to vs. 20-10 is probably the major difference-maker, as well as us managing to out-rebound them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If any of you get the full schedule for the 2nd round, let me know so I can edit it into the thread in the playoffs board. Thanks. Congrats on the series win. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Interesting Stat:

For the series, Melo 139 points, LeBron 139 points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron giving Indy some bulletin board quotes right now, though I know that's not how he meant it. He was asked about adjusting for the Pacers since "they'd giving you guys a lot of problems during the season." You could tell LeBron was like "are you serious? We whooped they ass the first two games" but instead said something along the lines of "I don't think we had many problems with them, we played some great basketball against them. I think we presented more problems for them than they did for us."



-33- said:


> Interesting Stat:
> 
> For the series, Melo 139 points, LeBron 139 points.


That's crazy. Nice find.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This big glasses trend is getting absurd. Melo, Dwyane, and LeBron each wore a pair, with LeBron's not even having lenses. Are you serious? What is that? 

Seeing Joel's team-high +17 just reminded me what an awful matchup UD/Bosh will be against West/Hibbert. This could be maddening. Joel needs to play 25+ mpg. Maybe even some Turiaf action.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron James = Beast

Sorry about my inactivity kiddos. Been ultra busy with school and other responsibilities. Sports time spent watching hockey playoffs since I knew this series would be a joke.

The Smithian-approved Indiana Pacers will give us a major fight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> This big glasses trend is getting absurd. Melo, Dwyane, and LeBron each wore a pair, with LeBron's not even having lenses. Are you serious? What is that?
> 
> Seeing Joel's team-high +17 just reminded me what an awful matchup UD/Bosh will be against West/Hibbert. This could be maddening. Joel needs to play 25+ mpg. Maybe even some Turiaf action.


I think Turiaf must be injured. That hand must be worse than we heard.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> How are we supposed to rebound against the Pacers? :X


Um we just pretty much killed the DPOY Chandler...Pacers will be a little easier i think. How can we lose a game, What there offense? Granger? LMFAOOOOO


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> This big glasses trend is getting absurd. Melo, Dwyane, and LeBron each wore a pair, with LeBron's not even having lenses. Are you serious? What is that?
> 
> Seeing Joel's team-high +17 just reminded me what an awful matchup UD/Bosh will be against West/Hibbert. This could be maddening. Joel needs to play 25+ mpg. Maybe even some Turiaf action.


The Gay forum is somewhere else i think, I don't think we give to ****s about another mans wardrobe here. #realtalk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I think Turiaf must be injured. That hand must be worse than we heard.


Its his hamstring. Spo said in the post game that he is very close to 100% and that he'll be needed against the Pacers. 


doctordrizzay said:


> Um we just pretty much killed the DPOY Chandler...Pacers will be a little easier i think. How can we lose a game, What there offense? Granger? LMFAOOOOO


What's that got to do with rebounding? Heat were outrebounded in 4 of the 5 games. It was a huge problem last postseason and it will again be a problem this time when we play better teams. 

Like I said earlier, that will be the key of the series, imo. The Pacers were one of the top rebounding teams in the league.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats on winning the series but I hope you guy lose in the Finals solely because just the thought of Eddy Curry with a championship ring pisses me off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks K4L, at least partially (I think if Curry wins a ring wearing a suit it'll be worse than not having one at all.) This was the 4th, tough five-game series we've won since the big 3 came together. I think your Knicks will be a lot better next year when all the hysteria settles down.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Like I said earlier, that will be the key of the series, imo. The Pacers were one of the top rebounding teams in the league.


Yup, and I think it might be a little flukey that we outrebounded them this regular season. Might be one of the reasons we handled them so easily the first two games.

Should we enact a "don't respond to R-Star" rule for the series? 



doctordrizzay said:


> The Gay forum is somewhere else i think, I don't think we give to ****s about another mans wardrobe here. #realtalk.


Christ, you're worse than I thought.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its the Knicks the hysteria will never settles down, im expecting at least half a season of Lin vs Melo or Melo vs Amar'e resulting in coach firings and a lottery pick. :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Jorge Sedano ‏ @SedanoShow
> 
> Roy Hibbert: “We didn’t do this the easy way. It took time. We didn’t do this by signing a couple superstars.”


SHOTS FIRED.










Why does it make a team holier that they were constructed via sucking (the draft) and a sneaky FA move (remember, West was about to sign with Boston), than one that intelligently collected cap room in order to attract FAs? I still haven't been able to understand this knock on the Heat.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wonder what Roy Hibert going to say when the Pacer offer Eric Gordon max or near max money.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Go ahead Roy, dig your grave early. :lebron:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This is going to be a boring series, Pacers will lose by like 20 each game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> Wonder what Roy Hibert going to say when the Pacer offer Eric Gordon max or near max money.


I've heard about this, not sure I totally get it. George would be ridiculously good off the bench with his diverse skill-set and athleticism, but I get the feeling they'd want to continue testing his ceiling as a starter. Granger doesn't seem like he'd take kindly to being benched, and he's definitely starter-caliber. For near-max money you'd want Gordon to start, and he's not starting at PG, unless you want to do some awkward PG-by-committee deal trying to maximize all three of their ball-handling abilities. Maybe they could trade Granger for a quality combo-forward for the bench. Imagine someone like Gerald Wallace coming off their bench. Basically, I can see it if they trade Granger.

K4L...well, a lotto pick is better in the end than what you got this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah shit. Last series we had MSG play-by-play man Mike Breen and JVG announcing the game, bringing their Knickerbocker connection. We're in for worse this time: Reggie Miller and the Pacers. Praying for mostly ESPN/ABC games.



> Ira Winderman
> 
> Heat issue statement on Amare Stoudemire disqualification being announced as the Knicks forward being extinguished: "Last night at our game, our PA Announcer had a momentary lapse of judgment and used a poor choice of words in describing Amare Stoudemire’s fouling out of the game. This is not who we are as an organization or who he is as an announcer. Both the Miami HEAT and Michael Baiamonte apologize to Amar’e and the New York Knicks for the inappropriate choice of words."


Saw this coming. That was very un-Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, no doubt. Micky and Riles would not have liked that at all.

Thankfully, all the games not on ABC are on sun sports so I get to avoid the national coverage most of the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky you. I can already hear all the "ho ho ho" 's from Reggie when the Pacers hit threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just heard Eric Reid say that there will be no more local coverage after round 1. NBA rule prohibits it :rant:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Why are the Heat saying sorry? Amare abused the arena, he is just reaping what he sows....Since when are we this soft? It shouldnt have been an issue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The 790 guys were debating that today. Hoch and Stugotz were pissed about the apology, and I've heard other people say they shouldn't have. I don't think what Mike B. did was awful at all, and I wouldn't be pissed if an opposing PA announcer in a reversed situation said "and LeBron James has not 1, not 2, not 3, [etc.] ...but 6 fouls..." if he LeBron fouled out, but it doesn't surprise nor bother me that they did as they clearly see themselves as Spurs East in terms of classiness and "bigger man"-ness.


----------

